# translucent roof panels



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking for alternatives to replace translucent corrugated panels. 

The existing panels were placed over a trellis that I may be rebuilding. The nicer looking panels I have seen so far were part of whole roof window units, not stand alone panels.

Thanks


----------



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been looking into this product. I have not installed any yet but I love the look. I am supposed to be meeting with the dealer next week to get some samples.

http://www.deglasathome.com/


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I like the look to, its an upgrade for sure.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for link,
sent for more info. Their corrugated looks nice, if it stays clear/clean looking it would work for me.


----------



## mckellarman (Jan 4, 2008)

Aframe, Did you hear back on this ? The guy I dealt with Is John S. The job I was quoting it out for did not pan out, it was a bit pricy for the customer. I am just curious to get some feedback on the product/company before I start pushing it.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Another company you might look at is PalRam. Their products (that I've used) are SunTuf (corrugated polycarbonate panel) and SunLite (double wall polycarbonate panel).

I've been building roofs w/ those materials for the past three years and it's a definite improvement over the old fiberglass panels that rot out.

If you're interested in seeing some installations, feel free to check out
www.builtbymac.com/roofs.htm

Mac


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

mckellarman said:


> Aframe, Did you hear back on this ? The guy I dealt with Is John S. The job I was quoting it out for did not pan out, it was a bit pricy for the customer. I am just curious to get some feedback on the product/company before I start pushing it.



Yes, I got email today, John S as well. They don't have a dist. in my area but will sell to contractors. Waiting for prices and some other info. I would probably end up with the basic wave panels for this job if it comes in. Garage/ guest house. But $$ will be a factor for customer.


Mac, I'll check your site and look into the other panels too.

I'm liking more and more the idea of charging for estimates. 

Thanks again


----------

